# CARP configuration



## Juniper (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Can i config only CARP without any firewall things Pfsense for Example?
I searched in youtube about how to config CARP, but all the results are CARP/pfsense !!


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 5, 2020)

Try this page of the manual:








						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				




LAGG is also relevant:








						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Juniper (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you for your reply.
but i still have theis question.
Can i config only CARP without any firewall things like Pfsense for Example?


----------



## Jose (Dec 5, 2020)

Juniper said:


> Can i config only CARP without any firewall things like Pfsense for Example?


Yes.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2020)

Juniper said:


> Can i config only CARP without any firewall things like Pfsense for Example?


Pfsense is a completely custom FreeBSD derivative. Not just a "firewall".

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

